# Sad News - Larry (AKA Senator)



## DC1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted on this forum or not (couldn't find anything), but for those who knew Larry - AKA Senator (here) - AKA Jackal (Ozaudi forum) - he passed away early October following a sudden heart attack.

He did post earlier here in September that he had a near death health scare and had been away for some time, but he was back on the road to recovery and back on the forums. He was a heavy contributor on this forum and more so on ozaudi.com and offered advice in many areas, often posting very helpful hints and tips (check the TT Knowledge base).

I didn't know Larry personally only read his posts on the various forums. He will be missed by many.

As someone else said over on ozaudi, a "true enthusiast". You only need to check his car:

_09 TTS DSG Ice Silver - APR: Stg II+ remap,Fuel pump,Big Bore Dump Pipe/Sport Cat. Forge:Catch Can,DV. GruppeM:CAI. OSIR: Carbon Front and Rear Spoiler, Grille,Rear Valance,Engine Bay Covers, Full OSIR interior.TID: Steering wheel (CF),Ultra paddles, Full TID interior,Bonnet (FG). DEFI:In OSIR O Rings;Boost,Exhaust Temp,Oil Temp. CUSTOM: CF Mirrors & pedestals, CF Engine Cover_

I didn't know if this was the correct forum area, but he did post 80% of his posts in this forum (some 1,700) and has helped many TT MkII owners over the years. He cracked over 4,000 posts on ozaudi.com.

RIP.

From ozaudi.com: http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/showthread ... 28Larry%29


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

A true gent.... Always willing to help and responded with respect no matter what the question!!
He will be missed by many.

RIP mate. :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

His tt was the only few(and by that i mean a handful) modded TTs I really liked and he enjoyed driving it.

RIP.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Sad news indeed. Larry was always willing to discuss, not just state his view. Huge knowlege of tuning and an epic carbon fibre fan. Condolences to all his family and friends - a sad loss to us all.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Shit, had many a good giggle with Larry, my wishes are with his family at this time.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sad news indeed. He was certainly very well known on here.

I'll sticky this so it doesn't get lost down the forum.

Nick


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Is there anything we could do as a forum as we have done in the past....


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Really good guy and shared some great laughs and discussions on here with him. Very sad news indeed.

Testament to his character that people on the other side of the world are touched by his passing as well.

Thoughts are with his family.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you think that looks ok?

Note: that is actually edited using his car, hence the black grill, hope he wont mind.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

That looks good Blinky.

I can't believe it.
Had a lot of chats with Larry over the past few years.
He knew everything.
He even sent be a carbon fiber Gecko!
A great man,he will be missed.

RIP Larry.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sad news indeed.

RIP


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Such sad news


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

RIP Larry - a sad loss of a true enthusiast


----------



## redcar (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP Larry :?


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Very sad news indeed.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I honestly cannot believe this, just found out looking at this post....... im very deeply saddened by this news 

I was due to stay with Larry next month as i am visiting Sydney and he had offered a spare room in his house, and we were offered a free weeks stay with him and his wife.
When i found out he had alot of difficulties after having a standard heart operation, i told him i would still come to see him but i would stay in a hotel as i didnt want him having me on his mind, he needed his rest. Being the gentleman he was, he wanted me to stay........ but im sorry to hear about this.

He will be missed, i got to know him very well and shared alot of knowledge with me on the forum and via email and PMs  

RIP Larry..... a true gent!

Paul


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Rip Larry, thoughts are with the family


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Sad news

RIP Larry


----------



## kenji (Dec 21, 2009)

always sad to hear of someone passing. whilst i did not know him personally he responded to my posts on more than one occasion and was most helpful and pleasant.


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

Just noticed this and indeed feared the worst.

Had many laughs and chats with Larry whether it be cars or not on here and Ozaudi, absolute top bloke. I did see him return after his operation, and this is truely come a shock.

Condolences to his lovely wife which he liked to make a mention whether it by cheek of tongue, but obviously he loved very dearly.

And thanks for putting this tribute out there guys, much deserved and I am sure i can speak for all will be much appreciated.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh my, this is a bit of a shock, he was a charming, knowledgeable chap, Life is so unfair. RIP.


----------



## R32DBPGenV (Aug 2, 2009)

_Rest In Peace Larry!_

You will be missed both here and back here in Oz.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Very sad news indeed - Larry was always a gentleman when I'd spoken to him, especailly when he gave his time to give the TTF how-to's in the KB.

My sincerest condolences to all his Family.

Rest in 'carbon peace', fella.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Very sad news indeed - Larry was always a gentleman when I'd spoken to him, especailly when he gave his time to give the TTF how-to's in the KB.
> 
> My sincerest condolences to all his Family.
> 
> Rest in 'carbon peace', fella.


Nicely put Kev.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Very sad news, RIP.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
My thoughts are with his family as I am sure all the TTers are.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Massive shame to hear the news, my thoughts are with his family. Just the other day I used his write up on how to remove the steering wheel, he seemed to give only kind words and had one hell of a car. RIP.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

A great loss to his family, friends, and this forum. RIP.

JIM


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im lost for words.


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, that is sad to hear. He was a great proponent of the MK2 and an all around good guy. I'm bummed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG...!

Sad news indeed and our thoughts are with his family.

William


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

V sad news, I spoke with Larry a few times, a very helpful knowledgeable guy,


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Shocked, I dont know what to say.

I just spotted this in the announcements and dreaded opening the thread, I was hoping to god it wouldn't be bad news 

I had a lot of banter with Larry, he was a very knowledgeable chap with a good sense of humour and I'll miss his postings.

Condolences to his family and friends, you'll be missed

RIP Larry.


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

I just saw this and I'm shocked. Boy does it makes you think.

Senator will certainly be missed by everyone on this site and others for sure. Condolences to his family and friends.

TonyZ


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

OMG that's aweful. I've missed a lot on the forum so only just reading this. Such a nice and helpful man.
God rest Larry mate. All my sympathy to his family.

Mark


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I just saw this on ozaudi and checked here to make sure you guys were aware of this sad news.

The only real interaction I had with Larry was when I bought some CF from the same guy he got some of his CF from and there was a problem with it. He stepped in to make sure everything worked out for me - something he didn't have to do but did anyway, just to help.

My sincerest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I did not see this before now, and it makes me very sad.

My deepest condolences to his family and friends. You will be missed Larry.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Sad sad sad  was just told by another forum member about this when I asked Larry for an update on one of his mods. Man this makes me sad. Condolences to his family. rest in peace, Larry .


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I haven't been on here for a while. To come back and read this is very sad indeed. RIP Senator.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Tragic news. I moved here to Sydney just last year & had been PM'ing Senator earlier in the year about whether there were any group meets organized for a drive around town. The PM's suddenly stopped though & now I know why. So sad.
Condolences indeed.
Jof


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

oh my, i was wondering why i havent seen him posting in such a long time. hes a true tt owner and he will be missed, its a shame that he passed away, my condolences go to his family and loved ones, hes in a better place now RIP


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Have been away for while from these boards after I sold my TT last May. Very sad to hear.

RIP and peace be with you Larry.


----------

